# Missing my little pup



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

So a year ago today, my little JRT puppy, Chloe, died. We only had her for 4 days but it still breaks my heart to think about her.

I know this is a very short time to have a pup and you're probably wondering what happend so I shall explain. Just a word of warning, it really is not a nice story...

We already had another dog when we got Chloe. They got on as well as a puppy and adult dog do. Our other dog was extremely tolerant and they seemed to be bonding quite well. The day she died, I was at work. My mum was off work so she was on puppy duty. Hera, our older dog, was chilling in her bed and the puppy was doing puppy things, following my mum around and trying to play. She would do this thing where she would snap her jaws as if biting thin air as she was trotting about. Everything was fine.

Then at about 10am the postman came which made Hera erupt into a barking fit scaring the puppy. In her fright she managed to bite her own tongue quite badly.

Mum rushed her to the vet but eventually it was a mixture of shock and blood loss that killed her. The bite was so deep she had lost too much blood by the time they got to the vet that there was nothing that could be done.

It was such a tragedy, I was in absolute bits for weeks. Just thinking about it now is making me well up. I feel so guilty because I wasn't there to help her. I know there was nothing I could have done, but still... she was only a baby and it was my job to look after her.

RIP my little Chloe... I miss you every day


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

How awful, RIP little pup


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

Oh that is so sad. 
RIP little chole


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

oh dear, poor thing.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

shocking freak tragedy,very sorry.


----------

